# 3A1?????



## Sprig (Sep 10, 2003)

Just wondering what the pressure is like and deer numbers in unit 3A1.
And if permission is easy to obtain in that area.
What units are the big buck units traditionaly in ND.
Interested in Whitetails.
Does the rut kick in around the 1st or 2nd week in November?


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Hunting in 3a1 is chocked full of Roadhunters. Permission isn't too bad on "marginal" deer ground. Its mainly farmland so there are very few Large chunks of land. (necessary for growing big ones) The Game/Fish has decided to kill off all the bucks, every single year. they gave out 2200 tags for bucks this year. There is a good population of deer, you'll get your doe allright, but if your after trophy bucks its not a good unit to draw. Between lack of cover and the G/F ,, very few bucks get to be "adults".................bang bang bang...........


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

I agree I live in 3a1 and the Game and Fish has dropped the ball on managing this unit. They insist on shooting every buck in the unit.


----------

